

Business Plans Don’t Matter to Venture Capitalists - dtap
http://blogs.wsj.com/independentstreet/2009/04/08/business-plans-dont-matter-to-venture-capitalists/tab/print/

======
jasongullickson
Sounds like the answer to countless "why did I get rejected by Y
Combiner/TechStars/etc." threads we've seen lately.

------
il
Having a business plan may not mean much to VCs, but that doesn't mean you
shouldn't have one. If you have no idea how you're going to make money, you
have bigger problems than getting VC funding.

